# How about that!



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

1/8" brass st90 blank. Missed both sides!? 
Going in my odd crap collection.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

American made or foreign?


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> American made or foreign?


I have to believe foreign. I'll look for markings.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

At least they were consistent.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've see n a few fittings missing threads on 1 side or the other but not both.

David


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

I had a 3/4 x 1/4 br bushing a couple weeks ago with no 1/4 threads.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

That is a keeper !! That goes on my desk in a little plastic case.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a coupling back in January that both tappings were crooked and coming out the sides of it.


----------

